# Audi Club North America quattro de Mayo Event Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've ever thought about joining a club like the Audi Club of North America and weren't sure why, here's one very good reason. quattro de Mayo is an event that combines your favorite German car with the legendary Tail of the Dragon and many, many more like-minded owners. This year's event (the eighth on record) just went down and writer Elaine Bak filed a report and gallery over at QuattroWorld.com. We'd suggests you check it out and also consider joining the club via the links below.

* Full Story - quattro de Mayo Event Report *

* More Info - Audi Club North America *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I just see only one car i want of the bunch.


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------



## spring123 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi all, I am happy to become the member of this community. Today my first post is related to audi...

The German carmaker Audi , Volkswagen integral member of the group, has announced the addition of the new engine 2.0 TFSI 180 hp for the model range A6 . This new engine can be combined with the 6-speed manual gearbox with the multitronic automatic gearbox 8-speed, all with front-wheel drive.

Thus, the new Audi A6 2.0 TFSI 180 hp goes on to become the version of access to the range, with prices starting from 40,150 euros for the hatchback. Also, this new engine will also be available with the familiar body Audi A6 Avant with a starting price of 42,670 euros.

As explained from Audi, the new audi 2.0 TFSI engine with 180 hp is characterized by acceleration and power consumption reduced. In combination with the manual transmission, the Audi A6 2.0 TFSI accelerates from 0-100 km / h in 8.1 seconds and reaches a top speed of 232 km / h. All this with an average consumption of 6.5 liters of fuel per 100 km.

Outwardly the 2.0 TFSI and TDI differs from incorporating two tailpipes, one on each side, like 6-cylinder engines. For its part, the standard equipment and supply options are similar to those of version 2.0 TDI 177 hp.

Among the packages available in addition to the S line sports package and the various customization options Audi exclusive program, highlights package called Essence, comfort package and technical package.


----------



## bravemmohome (Nov 7, 2012)

Body feels not good, then go to the hospital for examination, Cheap Diablo 3 Gold
the doctor asked X-rayed, X-ray, MD wrote diagnosis, and then I took the diagnosis and film to the doctor. Surprisingly, the doctors took X-ray diagnosis began shaking his head, his mouth Gee, I was immediately pumped wow cool, want to ask the doctor left how long results that doctors say is: "Oh, now young doctors, the handwriting is really bad. "Buy MapleStory Mesos


----------

